# Medicare 99221-99223 & surgery codes



## jwenger13 (Nov 29, 2010)

I need clarification, can I charge an inpatient visit 99221-99223 & a surgical procedure cfor the same date of service in regard to Medicare patients.  Or is the surgical cpt code I use over rule leaving the visit as part of the global pkg.??


----------



## Treetoad (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes.  If this is the decision for surgery for a major procedure (90 day global), you'd add modifier 57.  If there's a minor procedure (1-10 day global), you'd add modifier 25.


----------

